# TPF Confessions



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2015)

I've spied on my neighbors with a telephoto lens before. I even used it to check out butts while the Women's Lacrosse team was practicing.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 1, 2015)

I did that once...but then I realized that the neighbor was in fact, a real *ss who wore glasses and some pink frilly thing on top of his head...and it freaked me out a little.


----------



## snerd (Sep 1, 2015)

I squeezed the Charmin. Sorry, Mr Whipple.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 1, 2015)

I didn't inhale and I sneezed before I could get any up my nose.   Was not allowed anywhere near it after that.  Win win situation.


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 1, 2015)

snerd said:


> I squeezed the Charmin. Sorry, Mr Whipple.



I admit that I had to Google this and confess that I still don't get it.


----------



## manny212 (Sep 1, 2015)

I ran with scissors , and filmed it .


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 1, 2015)

I've had 9 wives (but 3 of them were mine.)


----------



## Designer (Sep 1, 2015)

Too rich for my blood.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 1, 2015)

I've torn those jammin' tags off of mattresses.


----------



## manny212 (Sep 1, 2015)

snowbear said:


> I've torn those jammin' tags off of mattresses.


This s--t just got real [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll never admit on public forum...use your imagination


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2015)

snowbear said:


> I've torn those jammin' tags off of mattresses.



At first glance I thought you said you wore those mattress stickers as jammies.

I was confused, but then I imagined it ... and that would have been stellar.


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 1, 2015)

I put my camera in program once. 


*once. 

Wanted to live life on the edge.


----------



## snerd (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow! Charmin is a brand of toilet paper. Mr Whipple was the shopkeep in the commercials, trying to stop people from squeezing the Charmin.


----------



## limr (Sep 1, 2015)

It was I who shot the deputy.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 1, 2015)

limr said:


> It was I who shot the deputy.


Should have known.  There were ladies 8.5 footprints all over the crime scene.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2015)

snerd said:


> Wow! Charmin is a brand of toilet paper. Mr Whipple was the shopkeep in the commercials, trying to stop people from squeezing the Charmin.



WTF That's black and white. I can't watch that!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 2, 2015)

I shot a Canon for five years...and liked it. (Well, mostly liked it.)


----------



## snowbear (Sep 2, 2015)

One time; in cooking camp; I added dry ingredients to wet ingredients!


----------



## Fiji-Fujii (Sep 2, 2015)

I like to keep my long, cut-off hair and chase people who are creeped out by it with it.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 2, 2015)

^^^looks like miley cyrus.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't find Kim Cardassian attractive. At all.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 2, 2015)

Me either!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 2, 2015)

I shoot almost everything at ISO 200 because I am scared of noise, but advise to others that noise isn't a bad thing.


----------



## snerd (Sep 2, 2015)

I once shot an elephant in my pajamas. How it got into my pajamas I'll never know!! yuk yuk yuk yuk!!!!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 2, 2015)

Send her this way. I kinda like women with a few extra pounds.


----------



## snerd (Sep 2, 2015)

I went on safari  once. It was a bust.


----------



## limr (Sep 2, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> I don't find Kim Cardassian attractive. At all.



I confess that I know that it's Kardashian, not Cardassian. I also confess to wishing I knew how to effectively use a knitting needle to remove that information from my brain without erasing important things, like how to make coffee, what my favorite beer is, and like, y'know, vocabulary and math and stuff.


----------



## oldhippy (Sep 2, 2015)

I shot a Cannon in the Navy, it made my ears ring. When I got discharged I went with Nikon


----------



## runnah (Sep 2, 2015)

I am actually Terri.


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 2, 2015)

snerd said:


> I went on safari  once. It was a bust.



Me too. Got my pics though.


----------



## snerd (Sep 2, 2015)

No need to get clucky about it.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 2, 2015)

I do know the Muffin Man.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 2, 2015)

unpopular said:


> I've spied on my neighbors with a telephoto lens before. I even used it to check out butts while the Women's Lacrosse team was practicing.


I remember discovering that you could see through window blinds by focusing beyond them.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 2, 2015)

otherprof said:


> I remember discovering that you could see through window blinds by focusing beyond them.



*MINDBLOWN*

Why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 2, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> I do know the Muffin Man.



And I really do know Jack $#!t.  We went to school together.


----------



## b_twill (Sep 2, 2015)

I know the question to the answer of life, the universe and everything else.


----------



## limr (Sep 2, 2015)

b_twill said:


> I know the question to the answer of life, the universe and everything else.



42?


----------



## manny212 (Sep 2, 2015)

limr said:


> b_twill said:
> 
> 
> > I know the question to the answer of life, the universe and everything else.
> ...


43


----------



## Peeb (Sep 2, 2015)

I've never taken anyone to Funkytown.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 2, 2015)

I really know what time it is, and I really care.


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 2, 2015)

I know how to make the funky cold medina.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 2, 2015)

I do know the way to San Jose.
But, I'm afraid I don't know who put ran in the ram-a-lam-a-ding-dong.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 2, 2015)

snowbear said:


> I really know what time it is, and I really care.


Is it 25, or 6 to 4?


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 2, 2015)

I also have knowledge of that lone lonesome highway East of Omaha.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 2, 2015)

b_twill said:


> I know the question to the answer of life, the universe and everything else.



I figured that out too, but I forgot immediately after.


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 3, 2015)

I once swapped the price tags of two action hero figures because I didn't have enough pocket money to buy the one I wanted. The feelings of guilt I experienced drove me to go back to the same shop a few weeks later and do a similar thing in reverse.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm not a rabbit...


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 3, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> I'm not a rabbit...


 
Yayyyyy, now I can stop praying that Coastalconn's George and George Jr. don't fly North and find you.....as long as you are not a squirrel.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a rabbit...
> ...


uh oh.....


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 3, 2015)

PixelRabbit said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > PixelRabbit said:
> ...


 
Always protect yourself below and above the belt Boxing Squirrel - Worth1000 Contests


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 3, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Sep 3, 2015)

I got high once and took pictures. Oh...Sorry that was another thread. I'll see my way out.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 3, 2015)

I've been high and taken pictures, but not simultaneously.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Sep 3, 2015)

minicoop1985 said:


> I've been high and taken pictures, but not simultaneously.



Good! It can be dangerous.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok, really didn't want to get into this.. but..

Yes, I did inhale.
Yes, I did have sex with that woman.
I not only know Jack ****, I married his sister. 
Yes, she was willing to have her last name go back to being **** rather than stay married to me.  Speaks volumes really.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2015)

I am ashamed to admit this, but I have bought pre-sweetened Kool Aid drink mix...and added extra sugar to it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 3, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I am ashamed to admit this, but I have bought pre-sweetened Kool Aid drink mix...and added extra sugar to it.



Wow.. that tops anything I've got.  How long where you in a coma for afterwards?


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Sep 3, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I am ashamed to admit this, but I have bought pre-sweetened Kool Aid drink mix...and added extra sugar to it.



OK. Ever made 2 boxes of mac and cheese but only use pasta from 1 box but both cheeses. Now that's living.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 3, 2015)

I have served cheap(ish) tequila out of a Patron bottle...shhh...don't tell anybody that!!!

(   Patron Tequila Products - Crown Wine & Spirits    )


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 5, 2015)

Sometimes I just eat pickles straight from the jar when I'm too lazy to cook anything.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 5, 2015)

I also never cook so I end up eating pickles...a lot...


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 5, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I have served cheap(ish) tequila out of a Patron bottle...shhh...don't tell anybody that!!!
> 
> (   Patron Tequila Products - Crown Wine & Spirits    )



I've served cheap coffee creamer out of a Carnation Creamer container. They never knew the difference. lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 5, 2015)

Heathans I swear... like a sailor.


----------



## DanOstergren (Sep 6, 2015)

I like to squeeze candy bars in the store and put them back.


----------



## terri (Sep 6, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Heathans I swear... like a sailor.



Same here...though I try to control it.   But certain word combinations are just fun.


----------



## limr (Sep 6, 2015)

terri said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Heathans I swear... like a sailor.
> ...



Ahh, my %&#*@ people! 

There's a time and a place. I know when to zip it up, but when it's okay to let fly, I let fly.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 6, 2015)

I secretly like Star Wars.


----------



## limr (Sep 6, 2015)

I openly and unashamedly love Star Wars.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 6, 2015)

If your ever caught peeping by a peepe hold the peep so that the peeped now becomes the peeper


----------



## deeky (Sep 8, 2015)

I am not a bear, but I took a poo in the woods... and I liked it.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 9, 2015)

<<<<<< Millennial Derrel.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 9, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Sometimes I just eat pickles straight from the jar when I'm too lazy to cook anything.



I've drank pickle juice. And liked it.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not sure how I should approach this;  Listed alphabetically, chronologically, in degrees of awfulness?  So many options.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 11, 2015)

I have not watched a single episode of Star Wars.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2015)

I have never heard the song "Let It Go" from the Frozen movie. Perhaps tiny little snippets of it, but not more than that.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Sep 13, 2015)

I have two photography related confessions:

1.  I've never used Photoshop or any other hi end editing software of any kind.  The only thing I've ever used was Canon's DPP that came with my camera.  Before that I used an HP program that came with my printer's software.  Before Lightroom 4 came out they did a kind of close out pricing on LR3, so I picked up a copy.  As you can see in the pic, I have yet to open it.  You don't want to rush in to that sort of thing.  That and for some reason I find these programs intimidating.  I have no idea why.




20150913_213707 by bentcountershaft, on Flickr



2.  I haven't been shooting much lately.  I perused my photo library to find something to resurrect the Visual Echo thread and noticed that I've only added photos three times since January 1st.  Two of those were for family gatherings in May.  The other one was in January and there isn't a single keeper in the lot.  It's been a long time since I've been inspired.  I didn't want to do the family stuff in May but it was easier than arguing with them and it kept my interactions with my not so loved ones at a minimum.  Here lately though I've been getting the itch again, hence my popping in.


----------



## snerd (Sep 13, 2015)

I've never seen a single episode of The Simpsons. Ever. Or Southpark. Ever.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 13, 2015)

bentcountershaft said:


> That and for some reason I find these programs intimidating.  I have no idea why.



You think PS is bad? Look what I have to deal with:







There are ten tool pallets - which hold probably 10% of all the tools available with four additional tool shelves for some plugins I'm running, and not one, but FIVE menu sets. You seriously select menu sets from a popup menu. I'm always forgetting how to do something because I keep forgetting that I'm in one set and not the other!

Usually I just open up Maya. Have a mini melt down about my career. Close it out. And watch cat videos on Youtube in defeat.


----------



## Redtech (Sep 15, 2015)

limr said:


> I openly and unashamedly love Star Wars.



Me too, except for that POS with Jar Jar Binks.    Hate that guy...


----------



## Redtech (Sep 15, 2015)

In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max’s toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog…When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I went nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out…But the worst thing I ever done — I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa — and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 15, 2015)

Redtech said:


> In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max’s toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog…When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I went nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out…But the worst thing I ever done — I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa — and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.



Last bit reminds me of the movie "Stand by me". That's a great movie


----------



## unpopular (Sep 15, 2015)

sm4him said:


> I have never heard the song "Let It Go" from the Frozen movie. Perhaps tiny little snippets of it, but not more than that.



You are very, very lucky.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 15, 2015)

Redtech said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I openly and unashamedly love Star Wars.
> ...



I have no idea what you guys are talking about...  Says the guy joining the 501st.

If you hate Jar Jar, watch Lego Star Wars: Droid Tales. He's constantly getting shot or nailed by ships.


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2015)

Redtech said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I openly and unashamedly love Star Wars.
> ...



Oh totally! And that whole midichlorion business? The hell? I don't want the Force explained to me. It just _is._ It's part of the mysticism of the whole thing. Talking about little things in our bodies that talk to us and give us power...now that just sounds like ole Qui-Gon was off his meds.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 15, 2015)

When I was a kid our family was having a cookout party on a hot summer day. I went to go to the bathroom and someone left a used tampon in the bathroom waste can. I thought it was a bloody rabbits foot and ran outside with it by the string screaming , "I found a bloody rabbits foot!"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crusty (Sep 15, 2015)

I put ketchup on my steak.......almost always.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 15, 2015)

I look for utility marks on the sidewalks then come back at night with chalk and make them funny little stick figures.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm male. I'm straight. I love Neil Diamond.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 15, 2015)

Crusty said:


> I put ketchup on my steak.......almost always.


Oh boy[emoji37] 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## unpopular (Sep 15, 2015)

Redtech said:


> And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.



From the peanut gallery; extra chunky!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 15, 2015)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> I'm male. I'm straight. I love Neil Diamond.



I'm male. I'm straight. I love Taylor Swift.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm male. I'm straight. We're minority's now.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, if you're going to say something silly, then I am going to correct your punctuation.

Minorities.


----------



## medic2230 (Sep 15, 2015)

Redtech said:


> In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max’s toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog…When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I went nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out…But the worst thing I ever done — I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa — and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.








Crusty said:


> I put ketchup on my steak.......almost always.








snowbear said:


> I look for utility marks on the sidewalks then come back at night with chalk and make them funny little stick figures.











crzyfotopeeple said:


> I'm male. I'm straight. I love Neil Diamond.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 15, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> I'm male. I'm straight. We're minority's now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Only a problem for white supremacists.


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 17, 2015)

unpopular said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I'm male. I'm straight. We're minority's now.
> ...



And greengrocer's.


----------

